# My Breeding Set Up



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

Fish: x6 Red-bellied piranha (Pygocentrus nattereri) between 5"-7"

Tank : 120 Gallon 48"x24"x24"

Filtration: Fluval 405 // Powerhead 802 // ((Under Gravel Filter)) with small bubble rocks in the back corners.

Substrate: Small Brown and White Rock

Aquascape and Plants: Amazon Swords and Driftwood.
*I had a very large hornwort in my tank for overhead cover but that thing shed like crazy and it was clogging my filters so i removed it...
*
Tank Temp: 82 Degrees F

Lighting: High to Low ( I believe that i have duel 48" 10,000k in the box ) and also i have 2 Halogen Reef Grow Lights in this box as well. However i leave them off because they are way to bright for my p's
Note: i have taken cardboard and darkened one half the tank

One question is about my water currents in the tank and how it affects breeding. I made a diagram of how the tank is set up. Im thinking of getting some more Amazon Swords for the bottom or possibly grouping the swords to one side of the tank. Any Advice on a good floating plant would be nice but the LFS up here where i live also have a limited selection. I also have been doing 50% water changes about 2-3x a week and when filling the tank i try to keep the water at about 80-82


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Killabee said:


> Fish: x6 Red-bellied piranha (Pygocentrus nattereri) between 5"-7" *still abit small but should be able to breed*
> 
> Filtration: Fluval 405 // Powerhead 802 // ((Under Gravel Filter))*i would ditch this* with small bubble rocks in the back corners.
> 
> ...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

how long has this tank been setup, and how long have the rbps been together?

like sean hinted, use cooler water to bring the temp down a few degrees, then let it come back up to 82.

changing all that water isn't necessary and they SHOULD breed if and when they like the conditions. i ask how long this setup has been going because if not that long you just have to be more patient...let them settle.


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah it hasn't been very long at all. about a week since i put the two groups together. I just want to make sure the conditions are right before i start the oven


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Killabee said:


> yeah it hasn't been very long at all. about a week since i put the two groups together. I just want to make sure the conditions are right before i start the oven


 I had mine together about 3 or more years before they finially breed for me when i want even trying. Thats after they pick off all the other p's too. Like said be patient.I couldnt breed them when i was trying to, but they bred when i wasnt. From the pics your arnt even too large. If you really want to breed, i would probably let them seltle mayby 6 months before even trying. If the tank was just set up they probably havnt even established territory yet.


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

Lastnight i threw in some goldfish. and let them eat for a while. this morning i did about a 60-75% water change and vacuumed the gravel best i could. I dropped the water temp down to about 76 Deg F this time with the water i refilled the tank with. You can really tell the difference in the way they act after the cooler water has been added. By this i mean the last few times Ive done this, like i said before i left the temp of the water the same and there was no major change in the way they acted. Today there was a lot of four play and rubbing and nipping and circling. Also i changed the set up a bit and added two different nesting areas. One on the right side of the tank which is my darkened side and has driftwood leaning against the class for a cave like effect. One of my P's "Alfalfa" has already taken that spot and ran everyone out of that spot so im pretty happy about that. On the left side is my planted side. I took what was posted above and made a "Plant Wall" and threw some driftwood on that side to sorta help box it in. Then i went to my LFS and picked up some floating plants .. not the prettiest of plants looks more like floating weeds picked out of back yard but it works for over head cover. I then took my Powerhead and my outlet of my fluval and placed them both on the right and pointed them to the left this pushes all my floating plants the the Lighted side of the tank to help them grow. Ill post some pictures with this post for a visual. Positive and Negative Feed back welcomed!

((sorry for the poor quality photos lol my camera is an old POS))


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Your do look close to the minimum size to be able to breed, but well see. When mine bred they picked a territory and stayed near it and when they were breeding they would chase each-other in circles and actually mate then the males left with the eggs as the primary guardian.


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

Got paid today might pick up some more Amazon Swords for the tank. they really like to hang out in them since i grouped them all up together like this.and maybe some lower level lights Ill post pics when i get em.

Killa


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

GL!


----------

